# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Change your W4 tax withholdings to 9 dependents

## Ex Post Facto

What would happen if everyone changed their withholdings to 9 dependents on their W4 form at work? You get more of your money up front and less goes to the government. Theres a legal way to piss them off for borrowing your money to spend.




> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...5082241AA7DZer
> *If i claim 9 dependents on my w-2 would i get in trouble with IRS?*
> I heard that you can claim 9 dependent on your w-2 so you wont get taxed when you get paid, but you have to pay the IRS at the end of the year, Is that illegal? and how much would i pay at the end of the year ?
> 
> Short answer: "no".
> 
> Long answer: You fill out a W-4 (not W-2) for your employer that lists 3 things your employer uses to determine how much to withhold from your paycheck and give to the IRS on your behalf each pay period. At the end of the year when you fill out your tax form (1040), you figure out how much you should have given to the IRS all year. If your employer withheld more than necessary, the difference is refunded to you. If they withheld less, you owe the difference.
> 
> The three things you enter on the W-4 are Single or Married, number of exemptions (not dependents), and if you want extra money withheld each pay period (most people put down $0 for this last one). Ideally, if you are the only worker in the household, you would enter Single or Married depending on which one you are, and you would enter the total number of people in your household. (e.g. You and your non-working spouce and 3 kids and one non-working relative live in your home, you would enter Married with 6 exemptions.) Ideally, if you do this, you would neither owe nor get a refund when you do your tax return at the end of the year.
> ...

----------


## Indy4Chng

Yeah...but you couldn't get enough people to do it to make a difference... plus the majority of revenue comes from self-employed people through estimated payments.... not to mention that if you owe over $1000 at the end of the year they will charge you interest and penalties for underpayment of taxes.

----------


## blocks

The best thing...though impossible, would be a complete tax revolt against the Federal Gov't...where everyone stopped paying, and the IRS had no funds to operate, and everyone in Congress lost their salaries and they wouldn't be able to keep the lights on in DC....But we could set up a small fund and give Dr. Paul his due.

----------


## Ex Post Facto

Well in the short term this could stimulate your own paycheck through the end of the year.

----------


## H Roark

I've accidentally filled out that form when I started working, to 4 dependents and I can say that yes nothing happens.  You _do_ owe more money, but after reading the article it sounds like if your tax professorial found out the magic number of dependents that you could get away it as long as its less than 1k.  Don't think so.

----------


## Danke

If you are working in the private sector, more than likely none of your earnings are taxable income anyway.  So just put down 50 and get all your money up front.  Then file the next year to get your FICA back.

----------

